# Lizardmen Help Please



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

so I posted this over in the armylist section but I didn't get many peoples help so I decided to post it over here




hippypancake said:


> Hello everyone in the Fantasy section of this forum. I am in a slight problem I am buying my friends army off of him and need to figure out what units to buy next
> 
> from his army I have
> 
> ...


To further sweeten the pot I'll give +rep to responses that I find helpful to myself


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok. First up, the Slann. The Slann is arguably the most powerful caster in the game. If you take the slann with the correct disciplines, he is a very powerful addition to the army. Of course, you do not want to rely on him to win the battle, but he will help. The standard lore for the Slann in 8th edition is the lore of Life. This lore allows you to ignore miscasts on a 2+ (you should also be taking Cupped Hands of the Old Ones anyway to give the first miscast you have over to your enemy-really good if you do not take life). Another good lore is Lore of Light. I used this lore this past weekend against HE, Skaven, and Goblins and Orcs. I was pleasantly suprised that it worked so well (although I did miss the buffs from Life). WS10 and I10 is a very good thing (Speed of Light I think that is). The disciplines that a slann can take range from an extra power die, etheral (immune to non magical attacks), becalming cogitation (removes all 6s from a chosen enemy caster during their magic phase--VERY good against your enemies), magic resistance, and Focus of mystery (all the spells from one lore). Top that off with 5 wounds at T4 and a 4+ ward save. Good stuff. Stick him in Temple Guard for a stubborn unit as well (really need Cupped Hands or the lore of Life for that).

Next up you need (NEED) something to go after war machines or lone characters. In 8th edition, this means Chameleons! These guys are amazing. You have an effective range of 24 inches (you can march 12 and shoot an additional 12 inches hitting and poisoning on 6s-drop that to an additional 6 inches for hitting on 5s and poisoning on 6s). 

You could also use Terradons for this need to a lesser degree. The Terradons took a mild hit in 8th edition. The terradon did gain the vanguard move and the stomp attack with 8th edition. The vangaurd move will allow you to move 12 inches before any other moves are made int he 1st turn. You cannot charge if you go first (but you can charge if you go second). You can drop rocks with the terradons doing d3 STr4 hits to whatever you drop the rocks on (you cannot drop rocks on the turn that you charge). The hits that the terradon took in 8th edition are that they no longer have 360 degree sight and they cannot drop rocks on the turn that they charge. I usually put a skink chief on a terradon and give him the Fencers blades (WS10 +1 attack). It works pretty well. 

Salamanders are also an absolute must now. These guys hit everything that the template touches now. I run 3 of these together and try to get a shot across my enemies flanks (or hit a horde unit). With 3 of these it is not uncommon to get 18 hits or so on an enemy. Plus, an automatic panic check for any wound taken. Make sure you take the extra handlers (snacks) though. When you misfire, your sally eats d3 skinks. Now, the skink handlers attack around the sally in close combat (all of them). That means that when the sally is in combat, you have the sally's 2 attack and 4 attacks from the back (sure it is at weapon skill 2 str 3, but it is an attack). The handlers cannot be targeted in close combat.

Another unit to consider is the Skrox unit (skink cohort-skinks with kroxigors). This unit is basically a kroxigor delivery vehicle. I usually take about 30 skinks (with full command) and maybe a character and 3 kroxigors. This unit is really good as the kroxigors cannot be targeted while there are skinks in the front rank. Plus, this unit is fast with a movement of 6. Now add in a slann with lore of life or light and you are looking at a very destructive unit. 

Lastly, cold one cavalry are good in 8th. BUT! But, they have to be used in a unit of at least 10 so that they will break ranks. You almost have to hit a flank to make these guys worth it though. If you get a flank, they will be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow thank you for your response definitely worth some rep one question though

can you take skink skirmishers and make them chameleons? or do you have to buy chameleons seperate?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

hippypancake said:


> can you take skink skirmishers and make them chameleons? or do you have to buy chameleons seperate?


Models-wise, you can convert skinks, but they are separate entries in the army book.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks man

Whats with the "52e89bf2-1169-46a6-8e15-154c36d07ead"?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

hippypancake said:


> thanks man
> 
> Whats with the "52e89bf2-1169-46a6-8e15-154c36d07ead"?


It's some bug that keeps happening when I post here, and I have no idea what it is. o.o


----------

